# 2022.07.05 & 06 • Trovoada na Serra do Marão



## windchill (8 Jul 2022 às 14:28)

Depois do susto que foi levar com enormes bolas de granizo no limpa para brisas do carro a ponto de ter que me esconder por debaixo de um viaduto da IP4, a subida à Serra do Marão foi coroada por um cenário idílico. Os registos de raios foram escassos, é certo… mas ficam as imagens de um final de dia na paz das montanhas, em que as nuvens e o relevo se interligaram de uma forma plena e perfeita. A trovoada, que à noite se tornou distante, a espaços foi-se deixando fotografar, mas longe de proporcionar os registos aos quais estou habituado. Ainda assim valorizo-os porque são frutos de muita persistência, perseverança, algum sacrifício, mas acima de tudo do amor que me move por perseguir, apreciar e registar estes eventos... 

[url=https://flic.kr/p/2nwRPQR]
	
2022.07.05 - 185827 (NIKON D780) [Marão - Alto de Espinho - IP4] by LusoSkies®, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/2nwUpbP]
	
2022.07.05 - 191918 (NIKON D780) [Marão - Alto de Espinho - IP4] by LusoSkies®, no Flickr[/URL]















[url=https://flic.kr/p/2nwLHEA]
	
2022.07.05 - 214936 (NIKON D7200) [Marão - Portal da Freita] by LusoSkies®, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/2nwTevC]
	
2022.07.06 - 000248 (NIKON D7200) [Marão - Sr.ª da Serra] by LusoSkies®, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/2nwRPNM]
	
2022.07.06 - 002640 (NIKON D7200) [Marão - Sr.ª da Serra] by LusoSkies®, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/2nwUpaM]
	
2022.07.06 - 010026 (NIKON D7200) [Marão - Sr.ª da Serra] by LusoSkies®, no Flickr[/URL]


----------



## Aine (8 Jul 2022 às 16:15)

Parabens! Belas fotas... e obrigada por partilhares connosco.


----------



## StormRic (8 Jul 2022 às 16:42)

Tens de pensar em blindar a tua viatura! à "Stormchaser"...

Os panoramas do Marão com o Monte Farinha lá em baixo são deslumbrantes. Obrigado por partilhares visões que provavelmente muitos de nós nunca teremos oportunidade de presenciar. Abraço.


----------



## windchill (12 Jul 2022 às 09:52)

StormRic disse:


> Tens de pensar em blindar a tua viatura! à "Stormchaser"...
> 
> Os panoramas do Marão com o Monte Farinha lá em baixo são deslumbrantes. Obrigado por partilhares visões que provavelmente muitos de nós nunca teremos oportunidade de presenciar. Abraço.


É um gosto partilhar todas estas vivências e experiências!!


----------

